# progynova help



## Babytinks (Oct 16, 2011)

I wasn't sure where to post this so sorry for the new post.

I am on progynova 8mg a day (4x tablets), at first I had headaches but they have subsided. Now I have slight heart palpitations, not all the time but certainly there. Thought it was me at first. Is it safe to continue taking them? Really worried about them cancelling my cycle so want avoid that but dont like this feeling. Do they subside? Surely it's not healthy if its putting ur heart under strain?
Any help much appreciated xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Hi Babytinks

I am also on these meds, 3x2mg a day, I take all mine in the morning, they have been giving me a sore head also. That's 3 days I have been taking them now, how long have you been taking your meds? xxx


----------



## Babytinks (Oct 16, 2011)

I have been taking them for 10 days now. Not sure whether to phone clinic to mention the palpitations or ifIits normal to get them. I have heard u can get them but not sure if they'd want to reduce my dose or something.


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Perhaps you should just mention it, they might say it is just a side effect, but probably best they know, don't want anything happening to yourself   xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

Babytinks I was reading the leaflet that comes with these tablets and palpitations is one of the side effects with these drugs, how have you been feeling of lately? My headaches have lifted, thank goodness xx


----------



## Babytinks (Oct 16, 2011)

I haven't been feeling too bad, palpitations haven't been as frequent but will mention it when I go for scan tomorrow. 
Glad ur headaches have subsided. Xx


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

well they tell you tomorrow if your ready for transfer? xx


----------



## Babytinks (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes tomorrow is my last scan to see if my lining is thick enough.


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey ladies, do you mind if I jump on board.. 

I started my monitored cycle on 6th January so only 4 days in with the progynova (3 x daily) just wondered do/did any of you have any AF style cramping?  It's just come on in the last hour but to be honest I wasn't really sure what I should be feeling. I haven't had any headaches yet but I was sick this morning but think that's cos I took a co-codamol because of a bad hip.  Will never do that again!

Apologies for asking it's just due to having gone through an early menopause (by about 20 yrs!) and embarking on DEIVF, it's been about 1 and a half years since AF came to visit! So not sure if what I'm feeling is correct.  I have a scan on 15th to check on my lining.   

Xx


----------



## Babytinks (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi shania, I have read that af type cramps are a side effect of proynova, so think its pretty normal. The drug supresses our cycle so our body probably thinks "whats going on" and thats why we get the side effects.
Hopefully ur body will get used to them and side effects reduce or subside.
The things we have to go through hey!


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks Babytinks, am sure DH thinks I'm going crazy and over analysing.. If only he experienced half of what we go through then he'd have a re-think!  It's been a constant stream of blood tests, scans both internal and external, tablets etc.. It's like a way of life for me now, will kind of miss all the chaos when it's done with! Xx


----------



## Babytinks (Oct 16, 2011)

Been for my scan and I have another week of taking the progynova urgh, bit disappointing but hey ho. My lining is 6.6 & needs to be 8. Nurse said that they may want to up my dose to 5 tablets a day but when I mentioned the palpitations she said they probably won't


----------



## Sammy77 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ahh that's not good, hope you get that lining built up quick!  I think mine might be like your case, as I was quite poorly yesterday and my tablets made a re-appearance.  also mine was very low to begin with.  xx


----------

